# PScarb meets jonnymc muscle-bound chilli



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

just created this chilli with the help of PScarb's previous reply to one of my posts.

1000g extra lean beef

2 tins of chopped toms

1 chopped red onion

1 chopped red pepper

1 can of kidney beans

1 can of baked beans

chilli powder

garlic powder

tomato paste

cook the beef if a pan until brown, then throw in the rest of the ingredients, cover and let it simmer for 20mins, stir occasionly.

and the powders in the last 5-10mins....

makes 8 servings - (freeze and use for lunch's or tea's)

224 cals, 36 protein, 34g carbs, 10g fat, 3g sat fat. apprx per serving.


----------



## Ben10 (Jan 17, 2010)

sounds nice, might get the missus to knock some together for me..

just one question, i normally use them plastic tub (like from the take away) then microwave my food in them, how long will this need in the microwave?

cheers


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

blackZR said:


> sounds nice, might get the missus to knock some together for me..
> 
> just one question, i normally use them plastic tub (like from the take away) then microwave my food in them, how long will this need in the microwave?
> 
> cheers


Depends on your wattage and the portion size also was it frozen or from the fridge?

I usually cook something for a few mins, mix about, and continue on.


----------



## sniper300c (Sep 25, 2010)

splinter said:


> Depends on your wattage and the portion size also was it frozen or from the fridge?
> 
> I usually cook something for a few mins, mix about, and continue on.


yeah gotta agree with splint it depends on alot of different things, if its frozen defrost it first then stick it in for a couple of mins, stir and cook again.

shouldn't take long though once its defrosted, 5 mins max


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

blackZR said:


> sounds nice, might get the missus to knock some together for me..
> 
> Lol liked this. WOMAN! Make me a sandwich! :clap2:


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

BlackZr, i normally leave mine out to defrost the night before, then zap it for 4mins in mic, apprx 750ww


----------

